# What is wrong with my settings?



## YellowJersey (Nov 2, 2012)

So I calibrated my display (using an eye-one) and while I'm satisfied for photo editing and viewing, my internet seems to dull colours significantly, but only with certain photos. However, if I download the photos and view them (using irfanview) they look fine. Here are some screen caps showing this phenomenon along with my colour management settings.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 2, 2012)

Try Firefox and see if its better. IE does not support icc profiles


----------



## YellowJersey (Nov 3, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Try Firefox and see if its better. IE does not support icc profiles



This is firefox. lol


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 3, 2012)

What's Ferrari's name for the color of the first car? Perhaps "Mustard-fed stallion droppings"? Probably not terribly poopular...


----------



## TAF (Nov 3, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> What's Ferrari's name for the color of the first car? Perhaps "Mustard-fed stallion droppings"? Probably not terribly poopular...



I suspect Ferrari has a nasty name for it, since that is a Lamborghini...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 3, 2012)

TAF said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > What's Ferrari's name for the color of the first car? Perhaps "Mustard-fed stallion droppings"? Probably not terribly poopular...
> ...



Oops. :-[ That'll teach me to view images on my phone...


----------



## PeterJ (Nov 3, 2012)

Have you noticed this anywhere apart from Facebook? I wouldn't be suprised if they do something funky with uploaded images to convert them all to the same colour profile for their face recognition and maybe don't handle some properly. I've never had results that bad but have noticed some photos I've posted there don't look as good as elsewhere.

Maybe the difference is some are converted from RAW and some are out of the camera or you process them a different way?


----------



## rpt (Nov 3, 2012)

The first one definitely has a yellow tinge. Also are these two separate shots or did you color the car?


----------



## YellowJersey (Nov 3, 2012)

PeterJ said:


> Have you noticed this anywhere apart from Facebook? I wouldn't be suprised if they do something funky with uploaded images to convert them all to the same colour profile for their face recognition and maybe don't handle some properly. I've never had results that bad but have noticed some photos I've posted there don't look as good as elsewhere.
> 
> Maybe the difference is some are converted from RAW and some are out of the camera or you process them a different way?



It's not just facebook, and it's not with every photo. Only some photos appear this way on my monitor when viewing them online (and if I download the photo, then it looks fine). 



rpt said:


> The first one definitely has a yellow tinge. Also are these two separate shots or did you color the car?



I didn't take these. These are simply photos that a friend posted on facebook. It's only when viewing internet photos that this colour variation occurs.


----------



## Ryan708 (Nov 3, 2012)

looks like you need to replace your screen's magenta cartridge, should fix it right up. Maybe do a display-head alignment. 

Ok haha but seriously, windows picture viewer was the only program that did this to me, and I thought windows was just junk(debatable) Until I got Lightroom 4 and it did the same thing. I changed my monitor's profile and it fixed it. Seems programs use color profiles all differently. Im not sure how your screen calibration works, but try picking a more generic display, and then calibrate to that?


----------



## DB (Nov 3, 2012)

Based on your settings your Laptop has a built-in graphics card the Intel HD 4000 (not a very good one by the way - I deliberately avoided Intel HD 4000 and 5000 when I purchased a Toshiba Satellite for my son this summer) as opposed to a dedicated one, but anyway you need to check if the card or the screen is faulty when this issue arises -> so attach an external monitor to your laptop and run it either as duplicate or extended display (doesn't matter which).

If the problem persists on both screens, you either have a motherboard/card problem or a configuration problem, alternatively if the colour looks screwed up on your laptop whilst appearing fine on your external monitor (you can use a standard TV set as long as it has a VGA input socket) then your laptop LCD is the culprit.

You need to identify the real issue by a process of elimination first.


----------



## YellowJersey (Nov 3, 2012)

DB said:


> Based on your settings your Laptop has a built-in graphics card the Intel HD 4000 (not a very good one by the way - I deliberately avoided Intel HD 4000 and 5000 when I purchased a Toshiba Satellite for my son this summer) as opposed to a dedicated one, but anyway you need to check if the card or the screen is faulty when this issue arises -> so attach an external monitor to your laptop and run it either as duplicate or extended display (doesn't matter which).
> 
> If the problem persists on both screens, you either have a motherboard/card problem or a configuration problem, alternatively if the colour looks screwed up on your laptop whilst appearing fine on your external monitor (you can use a standard TV set as long as it has a VGA input socket) then your laptop LCD is the culprit.
> 
> You need to identify the real issue by a process of elimination first.



Is that still the case when the image looks fine when I download it and view it using irfanview? The dull colours only appear on certain photos when viewed online (using firefox). Firefox is the only programme that shows the colours like this, which leads me to believe it's some kind of settings or profile issue.


----------



## DB (Nov 3, 2012)

YellowJersey said:


> DB said:
> 
> 
> > Based on your settings your Laptop has a built-in graphics card the Intel HD 4000 (not a very good one by the way - I deliberately avoided Intel HD 4000 and 5000 when I purchased a Toshiba Satellite for my son this summer) as opposed to a dedicated one, but anyway you need to check if the card or the screen is faulty when this issue arises -> so attach an external monitor to your laptop and run it either as duplicate or extended display (doesn't matter which).
> ...



You can still test using 2 screens simultaneously - run external monitor as duplicate, but then change the display settings to a different profile on the external display - that way when your laptop runs Firefox you will see it on 2 different screens using different colour profiles at the same time. I run a multiple monitor PC setup and I can change any/all of the settings on either screen independently.

Or stop using Firefox and run Google Chrome, Safari or another browser


----------



## Zv (Nov 3, 2012)

I have a similar issue but only when I view images in windows pic viewer slideshow mode, the colors take on a dull and yellowish hue. Though I have never seen it change a red object to mustard! 

When u say only some images, is it only in the red channel or is it affecting other colors too? 

I would try google chrome, it's been consistent for me. Also try the external screen test. Most likely it's a graphics card issue. What kind of laptop do u have? HP ones are notoriously bad for overheating causing internal electrics to melt. Prob best to get it checked. Warranty? 

Also sometimes after an update and restart the icc profile resets itself. 

Although all signs point towards a hardware issue. 

Have you checked your screen settings? Resolution, color space etc?


----------



## YellowJersey (Nov 3, 2012)

Ok, just plugged in a second monitor and the colours came out exactly the same way. Also tried Chrome, but to no avail.


----------



## junkwerks (Nov 3, 2012)

Try creating a new user, log out of current profile, log in as new user and see if problem persists.


----------



## YellowJersey (Nov 3, 2012)

junkwerks said:


> Try creating a new user, log out of current profile, log in as new user and see if problem persists.



Just did that... and it worked. New user created and the photos look fine. Now, how do I change my settings so that they match the new user's?


----------



## junkwerks (Nov 3, 2012)

Good question. I'm on iPad and can't see the pics you posted originally but I think you might be able to reset the video settings. If not I suspect something in your profile which is ugly. You might be able to hunt it down by looking around with show hidden files turned on. Problem is that corrupt settings in profile can be troublesome because you have to be careful of what you delete.


----------



## junkwerks (Nov 3, 2012)

See if this leads you closer. I know it's not quite the same but...
http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/766707


----------



## PeterJ (Nov 3, 2012)

YellowJersey said:


> Ok, just plugged in a second monitor and the colours came out exactly the same way. Also tried Chrome, but to no avail.


Unless I'm missing something why do you think it's your monitor or browser? When you view this page is one red and the other that mustard colour? We're also seeing the same using a variety of browsers and neuro mentioned he was using a phone as well so it seems to be something embedded in the image that doesn't play well with Facebook, especially if those samples are exactly the same image just uploaded to two places. It's not as though the colour is just a little bit out.

Edit - just realised you've done a screen capture to start with, which would have propagated the problem so that link above could be the answer. Maybe try viewing Facebook directly from a phone or different browser.

Plus edit 2 - sorry missed clicking on page 2 I was replying to page 1 and see things have progressed since.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Nov 3, 2012)

Your calibrator probably created an ICC v4 profile; Run it again with it set to create an ICC v2 profile and it should work better for you. I had the exact same issue.

Jim


----------



## Alrik89 (Nov 3, 2012)

DB said:


> Based on your settings your Laptop has a built-in graphics card the Intel HD 4000 *(not a very good one by the way*



What a crap... The graphic card doesn't matter in case of photo editing.

@ topic: what kind of color profile do your pictures have? Is it sRGB?


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 3, 2012)

As I suspected as I read through this post, the problem turned out to be a color profile _settings_ issue, NOT a problem with the hardware or graphics card. I'm an IT guy by day and while Microsoft has put considerable work into trying to manage color profiles from the memory card to the printer, it is complex and hard to manage, esp when trying to find the thing that went wrong. It is also dependent on many different entities writing drivers and software to contribute to the whole.

I'm not trying to offer a magic answer here or bash anything or anyone. What I am saying is that most computer problems are rarely a problem with the hardware per se. Color problems are almost always a _settings problem_ in the OS or on the hardware itself. Of course, if you bought a bargain basement LCD, it won't be possible to change the settings enough to offset the narrow limits of the display. Like speakers on a stereo system, the LCD display is the biggest factor in how good your work looks on the screen. It's NOT the video card, the computer, the OS or the graphics software. So it doesn't matter if you use Lightroom, Aperture, Windows, Mac or Linux.

So I'll echo the previous post in saying that the graphics card is not a big factor for improving quality or performance. And the Intel 4000 series graphics is fine for photo work. Photo work is not gaming or 3D rendering. It's 2D work. I have a high end system and a decent video card and I still have a 2 second delay with images in Lightroom focusing and sharpening up. It's a Lightroom 4 problem, NOT a problem with my system. (It wasn't this bad until I upgraded from 3 to 4.) I have a discreet video card for one reason, so I can have multiple displays better and easier. Otherwise, I would spend that extra $100 on a _better display_, better lens, more coffee, whatever helps me more than wasting money on a fancy video card.

So set your hardware priorities right. Get a midrange computer that is solid and reliable with RAID storage protecting your images and running the OS and photo software you use best. Invest in a high quality IPS LCD and a color profile device for calibration and keep most of the Windows and hardware LCD settings at default. Invest in backup drives and a good UPS to help prevent power related problems. Don't buy a $300 graphics card only to get a cheaper LCD or blow off getting backup drives. Don't buy the best i7 CPU with a smaller hard drive so you run out of space.

Oh, and don't forget that shooting pictures is still a LOT more fun than working at the computer!


----------



## Terry P (Nov 3, 2012)

I just had the same issue with a new monitor. Assuming you are using a PC Windows 7 machine, go to All Programmes, control panel/ colour management/ then select the Advanced Tab at the top. Then go to Change System defaults at the bottom, the screen opens the same screen in a new window, select the new calibration profile for your monitor, click the set as default profile at the botom, then close and close again for the original window and now your windows system will use your profile for everything.

Previously it would not use the profile for general applications which makes for annoying colour errors in some applications.

Hope that this resolves it for you. It worked for me.

Terry


----------



## YellowJersey (Nov 3, 2012)

YES! Fixed it! 

I've been trying all the things that you guys have suggested, but to no avail. Then, I downloaded a firefox colour management add-on, set it to srgb, and it worked. Not sure exactly why it worked when everything else didn't, but now the problem is fixed, and I'm happy.


----------



## junkwerks (Nov 3, 2012)

Great! Just curious. How does chrome look?


----------



## AdamJ (Nov 3, 2012)

Off topic - it's such a shame that Lamborghini ruined the Countach in its later versions. The original LP400 had such beautiful, uncorrupted lines but the final Anniversary model looked like it had been pimped by a 14-year old using a cheap body kit.


----------



## YellowJersey (Nov 4, 2012)

junkwerks said:


> Great! Just curious. How does chrome look?



Haven't tried it in chrome... I don't usually use chrome. The add-on I have is only for firefox... 



AdamJ said:


> Off topic - it's such a shame that Lamborghini ruined the Countach in its later versions. The original LP400 had such beautiful, uncorrupted lines but the final Anniversary model looked like it had been pimped by a 14-year old using a cheap body kit.



I know, it was such a classic design.


----------

